# New roland versauv lec-300



## BETO (Feb 1, 2008)

Hello i just hope same one in special josh from roland can help me in this how much will be the cost for this new cutter and printer because u can even print in leather and doo a lot more work then the versacam300 and 540. Well i hope same one can tell me more about what i just read in the roland website. I wish see the machine running in a video if some one know where let me know. Robert.


----------



## dcurtisroland (Jun 5, 2007)

BETO said:


> Hello i just hope same one in special josh from roland can help me in this how much will be the cost for this new cutter and printer because u can even print in leather and doo a lot more work then the versacam300 and 540. Well i hope same one can tell me more about what i just read in the roland website. I wish see the machine running in a video if some one know where let me know. Robert.


Beto,
The official launch of that product will be on Monday, Sept 8th. Check out our website for full details and we'll also issue a press release with all the details. Plan on that printer being in the $50,000 range MSRP.

-Dana


----------



## BETO (Feb 1, 2008)

Hello dana .
Can u post some videos or not yet to see how is run the printer i know is a lot money but i like see it how works, or what does it for became that high price. Thanks robert.


----------



## advancedcolor (Oct 20, 2008)

Beto,
I have yet to see any videos regarding the Roland VersaUV LEC-300 however I have seen it print in person. The major difference between the LEC-300 and other printers or printer/cutters is that it uses Roland's UV ink which includes white and clear as well as CMYK. The addition of the white and clear allow the printer/cutter to create textured prints and raised prints such as braile letters and faux leather, faux croc skins and other unique textures. This type of printer is intended for the decal markets or specialty stickers that need a coating other than lamination. If you'd like more information about the LEC-300 including specs visit our website at www.advancedcolorsolutions.com.


----------



## BETO (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks for the info luke.


----------



## dcurtisroland (Jun 5, 2007)

BETO said:


> Hello dana .
> Can u post some videos or not yet to see how is run the printer i know is a lot money but i like see it how works, or what does it for became that high price. Thanks robert.


Beto,
Check out this link:
Feel The Color: VersaUV LEC-300 

-Dana


----------



## BETO (Feb 1, 2008)

WAO THANKS FOR THAT VIDEO DANA IS A WONDERFULL MACHINE BUT THE PRICE SAID EVERYTHING I CAN'T AFFORT IT. HAHAHAHA. BUT THANKS ANY WAYS GUYS FOR THE INFO. I WILL GO FOR THE VERSACAM 540 VP SOON THAT I SALE ME TOYS BECAUSE I REALLY WANT BUY THE MACHINE.


----------



## BETO (Feb 1, 2008)

I GOT A NEW QUESTION FOR U DANA. since 300 uv can print white ink what about the problem with the clogh lines and the heads they wont have problems running the white ink, and but the way is said can print leather and some other fabrics right do u think can be a posible chance to just print direct in a garment like in a t-shirt or the rollers from the machine wont allowed do that can be a good feature from this machine since can print white, because will be good market you guys will take down any dgt printer and plus doing vanners or stickers like regular> well i think that is just maybe like a dumb idea but who knows may next u guys can print in a thin garment like t-shirts, and plus u guys can compete with the price from brother 782 because that's what they asking for them machine also. thanks BETO.


----------



## mantzos (Feb 28, 2008)

Hello everyone, i have the lec 300 and i was wondering if anyone has seen the new modification that makes it flatbed as well. I was told that you can easily do this modification. If anyone has any idea it would be very helpful


----------

